# Any Australian service like Briefing.com?



## EastWallCapital (13 December 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined recently and was hoping for some opinions. I am looking to see if there is a similar service to briefing.com that focuses on the ASX? 

I've Googled it but can only seem to find generic type newsletters etc, and a few emails that are delivered "by lunchtime" which kind of defeats the purpose.

Cheers, Derek


----------



## skc (13 December 2012)

EastWallCapital said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just joined recently and was hoping for some opinions. I am looking to see if there is a similar service to briefing.com that focuses on the ASX?
> 
> ...




Most here are probably unfamiliar to Briefings.com. What features of that site are you looking for in paritular.

For company news there are various free sites with different timeliness...plus your major business news websites.

News sites: afr.com, theaustralian.com.au, smh.com.au, msn money

Others: thebull, business spectator, brr.com.au

For analysis before market opens you probably need paid broker reports.


----------



## CanOz (13 December 2012)

Briefing.com is really good for the US markets during those hours. Its useless pretty much any other time of day...goes to show how much they value the other markets really...

I believe Interactive Broker Information Systems may be an alternative here...check it out...IBIS

CanOz


----------



## EastWallCapital (13 December 2012)

Thanks guys for the responses. I am looking at signing up to IB as my broker so good to see that IBIS is free to brokerage clients. I'll have a look at that. 

Yeah I was just looking to try build a shortlist of aussie stocks in the morning that will be good to trade that day, so stocks with earnings results, news etc and go from there. 

Thanks again for the suggestions. 

D


----------



## CanOz (13 December 2012)

EastWallCapital said:


> Yeah I was just looking to try build a shortlist of aussie stocks in the morning that will be good to trade that day, so stocks with earnings results, news etc and go from there.




Ahh, sort of "Stocks in Play" list...

Long only i take it?


----------



## EastWallCapital (13 December 2012)

Yep Canoz, spot on, stocks in play, on the short side too. As far as I am aware though IB don't offer shorts on the ASX, so i'll be using CFDs for that.

Do you do something similar yourself?


----------



## CanOz (13 December 2012)

EastWallCapital said:


> Yep Canoz, spot on, stocks in play, on the short side too. As far as I am aware though IB don't offer shorts on the ASX, so i'll be using CFDs for that.
> 
> Do you do something similar yourself?




No, but i did the SMB Capital course on tape reading a year or so ago. They build a list of stocks in play for the day and then stalk the crap out of them...

CanOz


----------



## EastWallCapital (13 December 2012)

Good stuff, do you mind me asking what you thought of the course? I've read Mike's book and thought it was pretty good so i'd be keen to hear what the tape reading course was like, do you use the techniques now?

D


----------



## CanOz (13 December 2012)

EastWallCapital said:


> Good stuff, do you mind me asking what you thought of the course? I've read Mike's book and thought it was pretty good so i'd be keen to hear what the tape reading course was like, do you use the techniques now?
> 
> D




Yeah, the book was good too. The course was very good, showed how to spot held bids and offers, hunt orders, how to trade with momentum...and no indicators, just the Level II depth. 

At the time i was trying to find a course on tape reading so i took it not realizing how different stocks are to futures. I also learned that i am not cut out to trade US stocks intra-day. You need to be really quick...I'm just too old for that crap. After that i took John Grady's course on tape reading for futures and found it more suitable to what i was doing. I still use those techniques...

They're probably the No.1 prop firm on Wall St. now...must be doing something right.

Worth the money if you want to trade US stocks intra-day.

CanOz


----------



## EastWallCapital (13 December 2012)

Ha, what a coincidence. I just got the John Grady course and I really like it. I am looking to go down the same road myself. I am based in Sydney so the time difference doesn't really allow me to trade intra day in the US ( too old for that **** myself ). 

Good to hear the SMB course was good I will look at that in the future I think. I am trying to develop a similar type approach for the ASX. Focusing on learning to read the tape at the moment. 

Thanks for the replies mate. Speak soon.

Derek


----------



## MrDirns (4 February 2015)

Hi 

Just wondered if there were any other platforms/paid services other than interactive brokers? Or if anyone uses has experience with interactive brokers for stock picking on the ASX. 

I'm basically looking for a briefing.com equivalent for the aussie market to provide up to date information on the ASX stocks. I'm wanting to use this as a stock picker. To find potential stocks that I can day trade on. Big movers.


----------

